# AirPlay ne fonctionne plus



## Yaya31832 (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je ne sais plus utiliser AirPlay via le symbole AirPlay dans la barre de menu. "Connexion avec l'Apple tv impossible"
J'arrive pourtant à envoyer de la musique via iTunes sur la TV. Mes identifiant sont pareils partout. La bibliothèque partagée fonctionne. j'ai déjà fouillé un peu sur internet mais je ne trouve rien pour l'instant.
L'AirPlay fonctionne bien via mon iPhone aussi, juste la recopie sur Mac ne va pas. Pour info j'ai changé mon mail récemment mais tout est remis en ordre.
J'ai dû récupérer mon compte admin avec l'aide d'une personne de ce forum car j'avais eu un soucis, depuis tout est en ordre sauf pour l'airplay
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci à vous


----------



## Yaya31832 (24 Novembre 2015)

J'ai une deuxième session, sur celle-ci AirPlay fonctionne. Pas sur ma session principale.


----------



## OlivieRS37 (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, 
J'ai aussi un problème avec mon Apple TV. 
Pour ma part quand je veux partager mes fichiers de mon iPhone à la TV, seul la musique du fichier Video démarre mais pas la video. Je ne vois que l'image du fichier. 
Curieux jusqu'à maintenant pas de souci, avant la dernière mise à jour de mon iPhone 6. Quand je passe en AirPlay sur l'iPhone je n'ai pas l'icône vidéo seulement celui des enceintes. 
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider je n'ai rien trouver sur la net ? 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Yaya31832 (26 Novembre 2015)

Tu passes en AirPlay via quelle appli? En mode recopie vidéo, en ouvrant le centre de contrôle en bas, ça fonctionne chez moi. Ça reproduit les vidéo mais c'est pas très fluide... Je veux bien test avec ton appli pour voir


----------



## OlivieRS37 (27 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, merci à toi pour ta réponse. J'ai vu dans des post que depuis la mise à jour iOS 9 le transfert de vidéos via l'iPhone 6 ne fonctionne plus et que tout le monde attendue une correction d'Apple. Avant cette mise à jour je n'utilisait pas d'appli, j'ouvrais AirPlay directement par l'iPhone et de la 2 icônes apparaissait haut parleurs et vidéos hors la plus de recopie Video. 
As tu du coup un logiciel à me proposer qui fonctionnerai pas trop mal ? 
Merci encore pour ton retour.


----------



## Yaya31832 (27 Novembre 2015)

Comme ça j'ai pas d'idée, moi les vidéo je les faits passer via Plex avec l'ordinateur. Mais si tu actives l'airplay de l'iPhone tu ne vois pas sa recopie d'écran sur ta TV?


----------



## OlivieRS37 (27 Novembre 2015)

Non je ne vois rien sur mon écran TV et l'iPhone je ne vois que les hauts parleurs. 
La Video démarre sur mon iPhone et j'ai le son sur la TV. Cela marchait très bien avant la maj c curieux


----------



## Yaya31832 (27 Novembre 2015)

Bon j'ai testé chez moi, ça ne va plus non plus sur l'iPhone. Je vérifie tout et ??? Rien.  Sur l'  tv, réglage, système, redémarrer. Du coup ça refonctionne. Ma façon d'utiliser AirPlay avec l'iPhone: glisser de bas en haut sur l'écran, AirPlay,  tv, recopie vidéo. Et l'écran est doublé sur la TV.


----------



## OlivieRS37 (27 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ton test j'effectue la même manip que toi avec l'iPhone. Je vais essayer de redémarrer l'Apple TV et voir si cela remarche. 
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Yaya31832 (27 Novembre 2015)

Au fait c'est l'appletv 4 que tu as? On dirait que pas mal de monde a des soucis avec ça. C'est assez flou


----------



## Yaya31832 (27 Novembre 2015)

De rien, j'espère que ça ira pour toi. Merci aussi car du coup en chipotant ça refonctionne sur le mac aussi [emoji6]


----------



## OlivieRS37 (27 Novembre 2015)

Non c'est la première version de l'Apple TV que j'ai. Je pense vraiment que c'est la maj iOS 9. Content que cela t'ai aidé.


----------

